# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  Không gỡ bỏ phần mềm được, xin giúp!!!

## xuyenchi05

xin chào anh em,
như tiêu đề là trong máy mình tự nhiên xuất hiện phần mềm lạ toàn tiếng trung quốc nên không rõ nó là gì và tự cài vào máy mình từ lúc nào. có lẽ do mình không kiểm soát các quá trình lước web và download các phần mềm thông qua các web. mình đã vào control panel để gỡ bỏ bằng chức năng uninstall của win nhưng không tài nào remove nó ra được. giờ nó vẫn còn trong máy. mình có dùng phần mềm your unin-staller nhưng mở lên thì cái phần mềm "ma" đó nó lại không thấy hiện trong cửa sổ nên không thể nào gở bỉ nó được.
hình minh họa:

[/img]

khi nhấn uninstall thì nó hiện ra cửa sổ này:

[/img]

vì nó toàn tiếng tq nên mình lần lượt nhấn vào các lựa chọn nhưng vẫn không tài nào gở nó ra được.
mong anh em có cách giúp mình. xin cám ơn!

----------


## bigrat96

*trả lời: không gỡ bỏ phần mềm được, xin giúp!!!*

log vào safe mode remove xem sao.

----------

